
Is 'Oumuamua Really an Alien Spacecraft? (PROBABLY NOT) [video] - gmiller123456
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLJP5l7Yp3A
======
lawtguy
Part of the problem with drawing conclusions about 'Oumuamua is that it's the
first interstellar object we've detected in our solar system. Because of that,
we don't really know if 'Oumuamua is a regular kind of interstellar object or
a strange one. Presumably in the near future we'll be detecting more
interstellar objects. If a lot of them look like 'Oumuamua, we can probably
assume this type of object forms naturally. On the other hand, if we don't see
any more that act like 'Oumuamua, then maybe it's worth looking at more
unlikely possibilities (like it being an alien solar sail).

